# Police Officer Bentley University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Officer*
Bentley University 
in Waltham, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 10/20/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Job Description Summary*
To provide law enforcement, security and related public safety services for both the protection of University-owned property and the members of the Bentley community in fulfillment of the department's mission to provide a comprehensive program of services to help ensure the campus remains a safe and pleasant place in which to live, study and work.
*Essential Duties*

Patrol University buildings and grounds to deter crime, prevent theft, trespass, vandalism, or violations of the General Laws of Massachusetts.
Respond to, investigate and properly document general and emergency calls for service and violations of University regulations, and/or General Laws.
Make arrests and/or refer incidents to Student Affairs for disciplinary action, when appropriate; investigate accidents; provide direction and information to the general public; promote good police-community relations through scheduled activities and routine interaction with the University community.
Provide transportation services including on campus personal safety escorts, non-emergency medical transports to area medical facilities and other transportation duties as assigned.
Testify in court, University judicial hearings and any other process as deemed necessary. Investigate crimes and other incidents in conjunction with department detectives, as assigned.
Perform any other duties as assigned, which are necessary to enhance public safety on campus and protect the lives, safety and property of the students, faculty, staff and guests of the University.
*Minimum Requirements
Candidates must possess one of the following:*

A minimum of a High School diploma/GED AND have successfully completed a full-time Police Academy.
Associate's Degree in Criminal Justice (or related field) or a Bachelor's degree (in any field). (Will be required to attend a full time police academy upon hire.)
An honorable discharge after completion of a tour of service in a branch of the United States military. (Will be required to attend a full-time academy upon hire.)
*Candidates must possess all of the following:*

Ability to receive and retain certification from the Massachusetts Peace Officer Standards and Training Commission authorizing employment as a law enforcement officer.
Hold and maintain an unrestricted United States driver's license, with an insurable driving history as determined by Bentley's insurance carrier.
Hold and maintain a license to carry a firearm (large capacity) in MA in accordance with MGL CH140 sec 131. 
Possess strong human relations skills and ability to work under stressful situations.
Demonstrate the ability to analyze emergency situations and develop effective courses of action to handle same.
*Work Environment*

Officers will spend the majority of their shift on active patrol responding to calls for service, performing building checks of buildings and other areas and to conduct field interviews and investigations.
Officers will be exposed to all types of weather conditions and may have to spend extended periods of time in such conditions.
Officers may be exposed to loud noises when working extra duty at concerts and construction sites.
Officers may be exposed to hazardous materials in the course of their work. Sources of these may be accidents involving such materials, such as a chemical spill, inadvertent exposure, such as through a fire, or deliberate exposure during an assault.
Officers may also be exposed to blood-borne pathogens in the line of duty when responding to an incident where medical aid is rendered, accidental contact while detaining a combative individual who is sick or injured, while conducting a search of a sick or injured party, or deliberate exposure by a party.
Officers may be required to work up to sixteen hours, consecutively. Forced and voluntary overtime occurs as the need for additional coverage is required.
Officers are subject to mandatory call-in during times when public safety concerns arise on campus.
Officers are required to be able to perform physical activity while on duty. Officers walk, run, patrol in vehicles and on bicycles. They are required to reach, lift, and stand on their feet for long periods of time.
Officers are trained in the use of defensive tactics, including hand control techniques, striking implements and chemical sprays and must be physically fit enough to safely and effectively employ such techniques should the need arise.
Officers may be required to place themselves in dangerous situations where there may be a possibility of death or serious bodily injury.
Officers are required to work irregular shifts and hours due to the 24-hour nature of police work.
*Special Instructions*
*Work Schedule*

4 X 2 rotating; shifts include 7 a.m. - 3 p.m.; 3:00 p.m. - 11:00 p.m.; 11:00 p.m. - 7:00 a.m.
*Pay Information*

This position within University Police is a union position. Competitive pay commensurate with experience.
*Background Check*

Extensive background check and successful completion of a physical and psychological evaluation required.
Bentley University requires reference checks and may conduct other pre-employment screening.
Bentley University is an Equal Opportunity Employer, building strength through diversity. The University is committed to building a community of talented students, faculty and staff who reflect the diversity of global business. We strongly encourage applications from persons from underrepresented groups, individuals with disabilities, covered veterans and those with diverse experiences and backgrounds.
We strive to create a campus community that welcomes the exchange of ideas, and fosters a culture that values differences and views them as a strength in our community.
Bentley University requires references checks and may conduct other pre-employment screening.
*DIVERSITY STATEMENT*
Bentley University strives to create a campus community that welcomes the exchange of ideas, and fosters a culture that values differences and views them as a strength in our community.
Bentley University is an Equal Opportunity Employer, building strength through diversity. The University is committed to building a community of talented students, faculty and staff who reflect the diversity of global business. We strongly encourage applications from persons from underrepresented groups, individuals with disabilities, covered veterans and those with diverse experiences and backgrounds.
Bentley University is an equal opportunity employer who builds strength through diversity.


----------

